# Carriage mill build



## jimdad07 (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't have a ton of progress yet to share, but I figured I would start to post the pics as I go. Tonight I am posting what I have done on the base. Picture an axel about 5' from the rear of the mill, a tongue running the length of the mill with a hitch on one end, and finally three RV scissor jacks on eash side of the mill for support in the middle as well as leveling purposes. Going to be a Cadillac of chainsaw mills when done, I hope anyhow.


----------



## Old Blue (Jun 8, 2011)

*Go Jimdad Go!*

I looks like your off to a good start. Can't wait to see how it comes along. Don't forget to post update pics as it comes together.

There are some great pics and ideas on the site. I've talked my brother into helping me put one together but it's coming along at a much slower speed than I would like. Check around with the search feature until you find some build posts. There are some pretty good ones. I think it was a fellow named TJ who posted a really great build that details a lot of design ideas that are just great.

I'm in full envy mode over all the hardwoods you folks have out there. 

Hope your cuttin wood soon.
Old Blue


----------



## betterbuilt (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks good. 

What are to gonna run the mill down? 

How long is the carriage?


----------



## jimdad07 (Jun 8, 2011)

betterbuilt said:


> Looks good.
> 
> What are to gonna run the mill down?
> 
> How long is the carriage?


 
Hoping to use an old Homelite C-9 for the power head at this time until I can buy a utility motor. The carriage will run about 32" in length and the length of the whole mill will be 18'.


----------



## betterbuilt (Jun 9, 2011)

nice.


----------



## leeha (Jun 9, 2011)

Very nice, can't wait to see it done.


Lee


----------



## jimdad07 (Jun 10, 2011)

Got some more done on the mill tonight. It's going pretty slow, trying to work on it after dark in the driveway. I got the cross members on that the axel will attach to. Also got everything squared up as I went. I'll take some more pics tomorrow night and put them up.


----------



## 820wards (Jun 12, 2011)

jimdad07 said:


> Got some more done on the mill tonight. It's going pretty slow, trying to work on it after dark in the driveway. I got the cross members on that the axel will attach to. Also got everything squared up as I went. I'll take some more pics tomorrow night and put them up.


 
Jim,

Looking good so far. It's the pits having to work in the dark, at night, after work. You need to be retired.  Post those pictures when you have time.

jerry-


----------



## jimdad07 (Jun 12, 2011)

Was not able to get more done on it this weekend, been working on the BIL's all weekend.


----------



## 820wards (Jun 12, 2011)

jimdad07 said:


> Was not able to get more done on it this weekend, been working on the BIL's all weekend.


 
Jim,

Know the feeling...

I finished a teak shower table for our master bath, just need to get some teak oil Monday. I stay away from the local home centers on the weekends when all the weekend warriors are there. Also re-organized all my milled wood I have stored here at the house. I have a neighbor who wants to commission me to build him a table for him from either a huge Doug Fir slab I have or from one of the Blue Oak slabs I milled.

jerry-

Here's the table I finished Saturday minus the teak oil.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jun 12, 2011)

That teak is some nice wood. I have a bunch of mahogony deck board scraps that a carpenter gave me a while ago that would be perfect for that kind of project, they are good 5/4 boards with some good length on them. Looking good as always. BTW, I haven't seen BobL on here in awhile, anyone know if he is alright?


----------



## 820wards (Jun 12, 2011)

jimdad07 said:


> That teak is some nice wood. I have a bunch of mahogony deck board scraps that a carpenter gave me a while ago that would be perfect for that kind of project, they are good 5/4 boards with some good length on them. Looking good as always. BTW, I haven't seen BobL on here in awhile, anyone know if he is alright?


 
I saw a few posts from him commenting on something, but I think he has been spending most of his time completing his new shop. People's priorities change from time-to-time. I'm sure he will be back.

Did you ever see if your friend new my BIL Charlie in Three Mile Bay?

The teak wood came from a local boat harbor repair shop. It was thrown in a dumpster and my buddy found it. He made a table for himself and I made this table. I still have some left. 

jerry-


----------



## jimdad07 (Jun 13, 2011)

820wards said:


> I saw a few posts from him commenting on something, but I think he has been spending most of his time completing his new shop. People's priorities change from time-to-time. I'm sure he will be back.
> 
> Did you ever see if your friend new my BIL Charlie in Three Mile Bay?
> 
> ...


 
Not yet Jerry, been running and hadn't thought of it to be honest with you. I will be seeing my buddy here pretty soon at work.
Amazing what people throw out.


----------



## tbone75 (Jun 13, 2011)

jimdad07 said:


> Got some more done on the mill tonight. It's going pretty slow, trying to work on it after dark in the driveway. I got the cross members on that the axel will attach to. Also got everything squared up as I went. I'll take some more pics tomorrow night and put them up.


 
opcorn: Sounds good so far Jim


----------



## 820wards (Jun 14, 2011)

*Table Finished*

Here is the table with teak oil. 

jerry-
















In the corner of the shower.


----------



## tbone75 (Jun 14, 2011)

820wards said:


> Here is the table with teak oil.
> 
> jerry-
> 
> ...


 
Looks GREAT !!


----------



## jimdad07 (Jun 14, 2011)

That looks great Jerry, the oil really set it off. Still haven't had a moment to get back to the mill, been working at the BIL's house still, almost done.


----------



## 820wards (Jun 15, 2011)

jimdad07 said:


> That looks great Jerry, the oil really set it off. Still haven't had a moment to get back to the mill, been working at the BIL's house still, almost done.


 
Jim, know the feeling. One SIL divorced her husband and he was as useless as can be and the other BIL is an idiot and I talk to him as little as possible. Charlie is cool!

Keep plugging away and get to that mill.

jerry-


----------



## jimdad07 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks Jerry.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jun 17, 2011)

Here is a little more progress. Slowly but surely.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jun 17, 2011)

Not sure what happened here, but my pic is gone. I'll try to post it again.


----------



## tbone75 (Jun 17, 2011)

jimdad07 said:


> Not sure what happened here, but my pic is gone. I'll try to post it again.


 
opcorn:


----------



## jimdad07 (Jun 17, 2011)

This might work, not sure what the problem is tonight with the pics.


----------



## mikeb1079 (Jun 17, 2011)

looking good jim! it's funny, you and i are building mills at the same time. one chainsaw mill and one bandsaw mill. i just picked up the steel for my track today. i'm also gonna make it portable. i went with 2x6 for the main beams and 2x4 for the cross pieces. gonna work on it tomorrow some. i'd say i'd race ya but it's way too much work to rush!


----------



## jimdad07 (Jun 17, 2011)

mikeb1079 said:


> looking good jim! it's funny, you and i are building mills at the same time. one chainsaw mill and one bandsaw mill. i just picked up the steel for my track today. i'm also gonna make it portable. i went with 2x6 for the main beams and 2x4 for the cross pieces. gonna work on it tomorrow some. i'd say i'd race ya but it's way too much work to rush!


 
It sure is a lot of work, but at least it is fun. Can't wait to see how yours is coming along.


----------



## 820wards (Jun 18, 2011)

jimdad07 said:


> This might work, not sure what the problem is tonight with the pics.


 
Looking good, keep the pics coming.

jerry-


----------



## mikeb1079 (Jun 18, 2011)

looking at that pic again jim, just thinking that perhaps the extra width of the axle will be in your way when trying to push csm along the track?


----------



## jimdad07 (Jun 18, 2011)

mikeb1079 said:


> looking at that pic again jim, just thinking that perhaps the extra width of the axle will be in your way when trying to push csm along the track?


 
It will be, I am working that out, I might make wide handles on the mill for pushing. I am for sure going to make a throttle cable setup anyway. I figure if I go any narrower it won't be very stable, aside from the fact that the axle was free.


----------



## tbone75 (Jun 18, 2011)

jimdad07 said:


> It will be, I am working that out, I might make wide handles on the mill for pushing. I am for sure going to make a throttle cable setup anyway. I figure if I go any narrower it won't be very stable, aside from the fact that the axle was free.


 
Free is very good!! I know you can make it work out.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 18, 2011)

Width is not a problem, just build a walkway right down one or both sides, and walk right on the fender. If your worried about the extra width of the walkways while trailering, make them fold up while in transit, Joe.


----------



## mikeb1079 (Jun 18, 2011)

> I might make wide handles on the mill for pushing



i bet that would work. looks like you only need 14-18" or so.

gotta use what ya got!


----------



## jimdad07 (Jun 18, 2011)

mikeb1079 said:


> i bet that would work. looks like you only need 14-18" or so.
> 
> gotta use what ya got!


 
You got it.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jun 18, 2011)

I like that idea.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jul 5, 2011)

Progress report: I finally found something worthy of making shackles out of for the axle. That way I was mounting the axle on was not very good and it has taken me this long just to find (scrounge out of metal dumpsters and scrap piles) the perfect brackets. As soon as I get that axle mounted how I want it, I am turning it over and can finally finish the base. Next will be the carriage. I have been accumulating material for that one so it should go a little quicker. Amazing what people scrap or throw out.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jul 9, 2011)

Here is some more progress from tonight. I was finally able to turn it over and start on the topside. Should be done with this phase of the build soon now that it is right side up. The saw is the new Dolmar that will be running the mill.
View attachment 190050
View attachment 190051


----------



## john taliaferro (Jul 10, 2011)

Poor Dolmar not gonna have an easey life . Mill is looking good gonna be nice


----------



## 820wards (Jul 11, 2011)

Jim,

Your milling is coming along great! Keep up the good work.

jerry-


----------



## jimdad07 (Jul 12, 2011)

820wards said:


> Jim,
> 
> Your milling is coming along great! Keep up the good work.
> 
> jerry-


 
Thanks Jerry. I just have to come up with a tongue and some guide rails for the mill carriage to ride. Got a price on some thin unitstrut today. I can do a rail down both sides for about $50. I might just wait and see what I can find picking scrap piles and what not. Nice to have it right side up and able to move it around. My wife is happy about that.


----------



## 820wards (Jul 13, 2011)

jimdad07 said:


> Thanks Jerry. I just have to come up with a tongue and some guide rails for the mill carriage to ride. Got a price on some thin unitstrut today. I can do a rail down both sides for about $50. I might just wait and see what I can find picking scrap piles and what not. Nice to have it right side up and able to move it around. My wife is happy about that.


 
Jim,

Sounds like you have the rails set. I have though of building a carriage system, but then I'd have to store it where I keep my milled wood, and then there is how do I load logs easily. That's when I figured it was easier to just stick to how I'm milling now. With my big mill and mini-mill I can just about mill anywhere I need to. The last tree was on the side of a hill. Keep up the good work. I'm hoping to be milling some more Black Oak this weekend and will take pictures if I do.

jerry-


----------



## jimdad07 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have finally been able to get back to my saw mill build. Haying season hit us hot and heavy this year and then work got crazy for a bit, I am one of about two guys doing most of the refrigeration jobs at work and this year was nuts. I will try to get some pics up in the next couple of days, so far I have the carriage frame done and I have figured the crank mechanism to adjust the saw in the same manner as a thickness planer. I have some shopping cart wheels for the carriage that will work for now, I want to do something a little better for that. I also have a boat winch (hand crank) to mount to the side of the mill to pull the logs up onto it. Finally getting back to her. Can't wait to have things to post in here again.


----------



## bigjohn1895 (Oct 12, 2011)

we are ready to see this one going again


----------



## 820wards (Oct 13, 2011)

jimdad07 said:


> I have finally been able to get back to my saw mill build. Haying season hit us hot and heavy this year and then work got crazy for a bit, I am one of about two guys doing most of the refrigeration jobs at work and this year was nuts.



Jim,

Look forward to seeing more of your build. SIL has been back there visiting my BIL, her brother and she just got back today. She said it's been pretty hot out your way. 
Later,
jerry-


----------



## john taliaferro (Oct 13, 2011)

53 here perfect mill weather if i hadn't pulled muscles in left chest . DR said rest i did that for an hr now iam pissed cause i can't do any thing, i would come help but its to far to NY .


----------



## jimdad07 (Oct 13, 2011)

820wards said:


> Jim,
> 
> Look forward to seeing more of your build. SIL has been back there visiting my BIL, her brother and she just got back today. She said it's been pretty hot out your way.
> Later,
> jerry-


 
Waiting for the cool down, looking forward to the cool down. I cannot wait to have this build done. Didn't get home until late again tonight, so I worked on an old Husky for a little bit before I came in to play with the kids. I am starting to get some logs piled up by the driveway just waiting to be milled.


----------



## jimdad07 (Oct 13, 2011)

john taliaferro said:


> 53 here perfect mill weather if i hadn't pulled muscles in left chest . DR said rest i did that for an hr now iam pissed cause i can't do any thing, i would come help but its to far to NY .


 
It is a fair piece. Hope you heal up good and can get to the milling again.


----------



## jimdad07 (Oct 21, 2011)

Don't look too close at the shop, it gets very messy in the hotter months because I don't work in there and everything gets piled in. It gets cleaned out every year about this time. Anyhow, here is the carriage so far, sorry for the cell pic. I mounted the 9010 on her tonight by drilling two holes in the bar and bolting the bar to the part of the carriage that cranks up and down on that piece of 5/8 all thread.


----------



## 820wards (Oct 22, 2011)

Looking good Jim,

It's getting there. Nice saw!

jerry-


----------



## jimdad07 (Oct 22, 2011)

Here's the test run guys, not a 100% finished with it but it is very functional. These cell pics came out great, seems to only have a problem when in the shop in poor lighting. One pic is the second cut on the mill and the other pic is how I mounted the saw to the mill and also showing the shopping cart wheels I used for rollers, they work great with the unistrut rails. I love unistrut. That 9010 is like milling with a light saber compared to the 6400 and the old 045. The all thread crank makes the whole setup great along with not having to mess with building a frame work to get that first good cut. I will get some more pics as I go. It's not fancy but it seems to work great. Believe it or not, but the 28" bar I have on the mill right now is keeping perfectly square while cutting and while sitting there without the nose being supported.


----------



## hamish (Oct 22, 2011)

Very nice build, its nice to see it all comming together.


----------



## StevenBiars (Oct 22, 2011)

Using those shopping cart wheels is a pretty slick idea. Could you show us some more pictures of your vertical adjustment?


----------



## 820wards (Oct 24, 2011)

Pretty cool Jim, I can just see you now... Rushing home from work, scarfing down dinner and out milling by the head lights of your truck because you just can't get away from your new toy. Then you wife comes out and tells you, 'that's enough Jim', put it away! 

Have fun dude!

jerry-


----------



## jimdad07 (Oct 24, 2011)

I get that all the time at home. What's hard for me right now is that everything is a mud hole right now due to all the rain plus my wife has been working nights so it's just me, two-year old very busy daughter and my 4 year-old son who is not quite so busy. Makes it hard to get a lot done, but no matter, have to keep on keeping on.


----------



## jimdad07 (Oct 24, 2011)

StevenBiars said:


> Using those shopping cart wheels is a pretty slick idea. Could you show us some more pictures of your vertical adjustment?


 
They worked great. I have a little more to do on the mill i.e. auxillary oiler, attach the boat winch for pulling logs up onto it and so on, but I will get more and better pics to put on. I was very impressed with how much easier this setup is over the Alaskan, which I like quite a bit, but this is much faster and easier from cutting speed to setup time. No building of a frame to get the first square cut and so on.


----------



## Old Blue (Oct 25, 2011)

great pics jimdad. It looks like you have made a nice clean uncomplicated carriage mill that works. Thanks for the pics and updates. It looks like the milling goes a whole lot faster and easier than the alaskan style mills.

Old Blue
Oppressively taxed and punitively regulated in
Kali-bone-ya


----------



## little possum (Nov 1, 2011)

Good thread. Fixing to start sourcing everything for a carriage mill build myself! Circle mill turned expensive real quick when the Detroit has been sitting for so many years


----------



## jimdad07 (Nov 6, 2011)

Did some more milling today with the carriage mill and the Dolly. Only did two logs, a 5'x 22" ash log and an 8'x 24" white spruce log. Went pretty well, had to build a platform to put the logs on and I need to make a dawg system to make holding them a little easier. Found that the old Alis 180 is easier to load logs than good old fashioned brute strength and ignorance.


----------



## betterbuilt (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking really good.


----------



## jimdad07 (Nov 6, 2011)

I see you two lurking down there. How's it going in PA?


----------



## betterbuilt (Nov 6, 2011)

jimdad07 said:


> I see you two lurking down there. How's it going in PA?



I couldn't help but laugh.


----------

